

Turning a Basement into a Big Linux Server Room - r4um
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=basement-server-room

======
dogma1138
Nice, don't want to know their electric bill tho so much hardware @
residential rates, ouchies.

------
breakingcups
I feel terrible for saying this but... I actually liked the wood on the walls.

------
nodata
Cable management please!

